# Advice on Music and Exercises to get really good at Violin



## desire machine

So some background on me, 

I began playing violin ~6-7 yrs old w/ through private lessons w/ suzuki method. Stopped taking lessons in middle school and while I continued to play w/ middle school and highschool I didn't actually practice or advance beyond that point I had been at ~7 grade. The most advanced piece I was playing then was Bach's double violin concerto. I stopped playing violin once high school ended. I did however continue to play guitar for fun up through the present, so I've continued to maintain and develop finger dexterity, tonal hearing and music theory etc.

At present I'm 30 and recently I began picking up and practicing the violin and now I have a strong desire to get really good at violin. I want to be able to play Paganini's caprices, Mendlesohn's violin concerto and anything and everything I had hoped I might be able to play one day when I was little.

What I'm interested in finding out is if there are some good pieces or exercises that would be good stepping stones to the more challenging pieces. Songs that are somewhere between Bach and Paganini that are fun to play and that will help improve my ability to shift around and play in high positions etc.

Also any advice you have is appreciated


----------



## Pugg

I want to be Ivo Poporelich, that includes endless studying day in and day out.

One can not after several years not studying saying: "I wanna be good"
That chance my friend is gone. 
Try to be as good as you can but don't dream about a big fat recording contract or world wide fame


----------



## desire machine

Pugg said:


> I want to be Ivo Poporelich, that includes endless studying day in and day out.
> 
> One can not after several years not studying saying: "I wanna be good"
> That chance my friend is gone.
> Try to be as good as you can but don't dream about a big fat recording contract or world wide fame


ha I don't have any expectations of becoming a professional ... well maybe if I get good enough I could wedding or such but I don't have any expectations/ambitions in terms of that, I just want to improve my ability. And as far as playing Paganini I don't think it's impossible, if I continue practicing/improving, no need to be pessimistic.

I saw someone on here mention Kreisler's Praeludium and Allegro I wasn't familiar w/ it. I like it  I think I'm going to work on that piece.
I found this great website where they provide a lot of sheet music
http://violinsheetmusic.org/classical/


----------



## Pugg

desire machine said:


> ha I don't have any expectations of becoming a professional ... well maybe if I get good enough I could wedding or such but I don't have any expectations/ambitions in terms of that, I just want to improve my ability. And as far as playing Paganini I don't think it's impossible, if I continue practising/improving, no need to be pessimistic.
> 
> I saw someone on here mention Kreisler's Praeludium and Allegro I wasn't familiar w/ it. I like it  I think I'm going to work on that piece.
> I found this great website where they provide a lot of sheet music
> http://violinsheetmusic.org/classical/


That's the right attitude, just do it!:cheers:


----------

